# Gull Lake Slime Balls



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Can anyone identify this algae:










We've been collecting these slime balls and slinging them at siblings for at the last 30 years. You often see a small piece of seaweed embedded in the slime (look at the center of this ball on the right side). I've wondered if it wasn't some kind of seed/dispersal mechanism for the common green seaweed in the lake. I've never seen them anywhere else.

KW


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

I believe it's perch or frog eggs. Can't tell unless you do a little disecting.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

MPT said:


> I believe it's perch or frog eggs. Can't tell unless you do a little disecting.


I've been told frog eggs, but I believe they're algae. I've been dissecting them my whole life (usually upside my brother's head) and they usually contain some plant matter. They're free floating and average the size of a chicken egg.

KW


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Shreck ****


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

They are definitely not Perch or Frog eggs. Perch eggs are tiny and yellow. Frog eggs are tiny and black, and are laid in long strings that you often see hanging off lily pads at this time of year. Frog eggs are encased in a long string of clear "slime." 

I am sure they are a form of algae, and I have seen those in other bodies of water. Never gave them much thought.


----------

